# Keys ( Marathon ) 24th-28th



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

nice poons can't wait to see the other pics!


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

pics!

any tips on catching bait? what bridges were productive for you? i'm headed to marathon saturday. starting to get jacked up.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Pics coming


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

going down there as well this weekend see you down there jsnipes, ill be in the beavertail b2.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

cool man, i think you know what my boat looks like. grey maverick. should be 3 of us in the boat. give me a holler down there. ill pm you my number.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Spearfishing is quite addictive


----------

